# Peak candle.



## Wiltim (Jan 7, 2010)

Just received my first sample pack of FO's from this company.  Quick service and there were no surprises.  Everything smelled quite close to its description.  Not to see how they smell in soap       I'll review each as I use it, no sense in just having something that just smells great in the bottle.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 8, 2010)

it is my favorite place, ive bought alot from them, what did you buy? i can maybe tell you if they acc or discolor.
the best from them is french vanilla amber, is does acc and dis to a dark brown.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 15, 2010)

peak is having a 40% off sample package, they never have sales, and they have good stuff!


----------



## kimberlynn (Jan 15, 2010)

Peak is having a 40% off sale on sample packs. Coupon code is 2010rocks. I just purchased some scents from them earlier this week but the coupon doesn't expire until the 22nd so I will order more shortly.


----------

